# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Πρόβλημα με Bluesky

## telisgh

Πρόκειται για μια Bluesky 28'' *Μοντέλο : CF-BS 28* η οποία δεν άνοιγε επειδή μου έκαψε ένα τρανζίστορ.Το αλλάξα και μετά απο μια μέρα μου το ξαναέκαψε..Σύνολο το άλλαξα 3ης φορές και πάλι μου το έκαιγε.Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει να φταίει?

Το τρανζίστορ που καίγεται το 'βαλα μέσα σε κόκκινο πλαίσιο.


http://imageshack.us/f/593/dsc01898hb.jpg
http://imageshack.us/f/840/dsc01899hx.jpg
http://imageshack.us/f/39/dsc01901t.jpg
http://imageshack.us/f/703/dsc01907ou.jpg
http://imageshack.us/f/848/dsc01908z.jpg
http://imageshack.us/f/818/dsc01909j.jpg
http://imageshack.us/f/69/dsc019096.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

όπως  τα περιγράφεις  δεν  μπορούμε  να μαντέψουμε.
γιατί  δεν την πάς  σε  service   να σου τη  φτιάξουν  να  μην σπαταλάς και  χρόνο  και  χρήμα

----------


## telisgh

Άμα γράψω μοντέλο και βάλω φώτο απ' την πλακέτα θα καταλάβεις τι παίζει?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

αν είναι καλή η φωτό και  τι σου  καίει

----------


## telisgh

Πρόσθεσα φωτογραφίες, για τσέκαρε φίλε.

----------


## radioamateur

Για να στο καίει σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει λόγος.Τι εξαρτήματα συνδέονται γύρω από το transistor;

----------


## telisgh

Αυτά εδώ είναι.. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/848/dsc01908z.jpg/

----------


## johnkou

Δεν μας λες ουτε τι μοντελο ειναι ή σασσι μου μοιαζει σαν pt90ήpt92,τωρα οσον αφορα γιατι στο καιει θελει ελεγχο των εξαρτηματων υψηλης με βασει το αναλυτικο σχεδιαγραμμα.Αν μπορεις να μετρησεις-διαβασεις να σε βοηθησουμε.

----------


## telisgh

Bluesky 28'' *Μοντέλο : CF-BS 28*
Το σασί που λέει τον κωδικό ??

----------


## johnkou

Πισω στο καπακι ή σε αυτοκολλητο πανω στην πλακετα

----------


## telisgh

Στο καπάκι λέει μόνο μοντέλο & σειριακό αριθμό.
Σε ποιο μέρος της πλακέτας είναι ο αριθμός σασί ??

----------


## johnkou

Στο καπακι μαζι με σειριακο θα γραφει και το pt μαζι,στην πλακετα ειπα πανω σε καποιο αυτοκολλητο θα το αναφερει.

----------


## lakafitis

Για άλλαξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικους , που είναι γυρω απο το τρανζιστορ, πολυ πιθανο να πέρνει περισσότερο ρεύμα και να στο καιει.

----------


## takisegio

θα βρεις ενα μικρο πυκνωτη 10/50 αλλαξε τον με 47/63

----------


## telisgh

> θα βρεις ενα μικρο πυκνωτη 10/50 αλλαξε τον με 47/63


Και δηλαδή μετά δεν θα μου ξανακάψει το τρανζίστορ φίλε?

Α, και το 10/50 τι πάει να πει?

----------


## lepouras

> Και δηλαδή μετά δεν θα μου ξανακάψει το τρανζίστορ φίλε?
> 
> Α, και το 10/50 τι πάει να πει?


 το πρώτο τα μικροφαραντ το δεύτερο τα βολτ (υποθέτω)

----------


## telisgh

Άλλαξα 7 πυκνωτές στο τετράγωμο της πλακέτας που βρίσκεται το τρανζίστορ και ένα εξάρτημα που έλεγε 5W 2Ω2 K ROYAL 422, αλλά τώρα η τηλεόραση τα 'πεξε -.- Μου βγάζει την εικόνα σε 16:9 και κολάει απίστευτα,δεν πιάνει σήμα και κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο μενού αλλάζει γλώσσα ή κολάει εντελώς .. καμιά ιδέα κανείς ??

----------


## telisgh

> θα βρεις ενα μικρο πυκνωτη 10/50 αλλαξε τον με 47/63


Δεν υπάρχει φίλε κάποιος πυκνωτής με τα στοιχεία που μου λες, εκτός και αν δεν το βλέπω :S

----------


## takisegio

λοιπον πες σασσι

----------


## telisgh

> λοιπον πες σασσι


Αυτά εδώ γράφουν τα αυτοκολλητάκια :
*
MGPT90PBGG

28804
841100
021100
VC13X01

A-DIZGI
00421096

OTO DIZGI
06674884
*

----------


## telisgh

*takisegio* είναι κάποιος από αυτούς ο κωδικός του σασσί και αν ναι τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## takisegio

μαλλον οχι.κοιτα στο καπακι το αυτοκολλητο που εχει ,θα γραφει 11ΑΚ...

----------


## spiroscfu

*MGPT90PBGG

*
Μήπως είναι PT90.

----------


## telisgh

> *MGPT90PBGG
> 
> *
> Μήπως είναι PT90.


Πολύ πιθανό

----------


## Αποστόλης1

To PSU πόσο βγάζει???

----------


## takisegio

μετρα ταση στο συλλεκτη να δουμε.οταν το αλλαζεις δουλευει η tv ή το καιει αμεσως;

----------


## telisgh

Το τρανζίστορ το έκαιγε μέσα σε μισή μέρα συνεχόμενης λειτουργείας περίπου. Το σασί πρέπει να ναι το *PT90*.
To psu που βρίσκεται.. μήπως λες το μικρό μετασχημαστή στο πλάϊ? 
Όταν λες συλλέκτη ενοείς του τρανζίστορ υψηλής?

----------


## telisgh

Πλέον η τβ μένει σε κατάσταση stand by..αυτό έγινε καθώς πέρασα κόλληση σε κάποια εξαρτήματα που η κόλληση φενόταν κάπως ψυχρή

----------


## Master Sat

η αρχικη σου βλαβη ηταν στον ηλεκτρολητικο πυκνωτη κοντα στον driver του τρανζιστορ υψηλης(αυτο που λεει ο φιλος πιο επανω)....Τωρα ομος τα πραγματα τα μπερδεψες και νομιζω οτι δεν μπορει αλλο να σε βοηθησει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ....

Μαστερ Σατ...>

----------


## telisgh

Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη..

----------


## giannhsitia

υπαρχη ενας ηλεκτρ. πυκνωτης του παλμου αλλαξε των και δεν θα στο ξανακαψει! επισεις τσεκαρε τα μπλε πυκωτακια που ειναι στα ποδια του τρανζιστορ που ειναι σαν φακες, αλλιο εχει τα αλλα σαν τουβλακια

----------


## supermanboy

Θεωρώ πως την λύση σου την έδωσε το παληκάρι από Λάρισα!Τώρα είναι αργά!Χωρίς γνώσεις προσπαθείς να διορθώσεις επικίνδυνα μηχανήματα που μπορεί να σε τραυματίσουν άσχημα ή ακόμα και να σε στείλουν σε τόπο χλοερό!Δυστηχώς η τηλεόραση θα καταλήξει σε μάστορα που δεν θα μάθει ποτέ την αλήθεια και θα παιδεύεται να δει ποιος πείραξε και τι.Δικαίωμα σου φυσικά και συγνώμη αν σε πρόσβαλα αλλά καλά θα ήταν να έχεις κάποιον κοντά που γνωρίζει πραγματικά να σε βοηθήσει.Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## takisegio

> Θεωρώ πως την λύση σου την έδωσε το παληκάρι από Λάρισα!Τώρα είναι αργά!Χωρίς γνώσεις προσπαθείς να διορθώσεις επικίνδυνα μηχανήματα που μπορεί να σε τραυματίσουν άσχημα ή ακόμα και να σε στείλουν σε τόπο χλοερό!Δυστηχώς η τηλεόραση θα καταλήξει σε μάστορα που δεν θα μάθει ποτέ την αλήθεια και θα παιδεύεται να δει ποιος πείραξε και τι.Δικαίωμα σου φυσικά και συγνώμη αν σε πρόσβαλα αλλά καλά θα ήταν να έχεις κάποιον κοντά που γνωρίζει πραγματικά να σε βοηθήσει.Φιλικά πάντα.


δεν πειραζει αν δεν χαλασεις δεν μαθαινεις

----------


## ssakiss1

καλημερα .πολλες bluesky εχουν το ιδιο σχεδον σασι με τις funai akai και βγαζουν τα ιδια προβληματα γι'αυτο κοιτα λγο εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ighlight=funai

----------

